# HEPA sanding vac recommendations



## PicturePerfect

I'm looking to get an orbital sander with self generating vacuum to attach to a portable HEPA bag. Does anyone have any recommendations on a good product for the cost? What do you guys use to remove and/or sand exterior lead paint?


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Festool is the way to go. It's expensive but worth it. Well what I am told I am waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## kdpaint

Festool is the deal.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I got the Ryobi vac. Good solid vac, good deal too. Vac, 20" extra hose, extra pre filters, >600$. 
The filters are $170 I think. Made my own shrouds with rubber boot tops. I got the idea from some pics I saw In the certification class. 

I want the festool bad though, will probably be my next purchase. There just so dam high.


----------



## Workaholic

I also fall into the festool user category. A midi and a sander combo could be priced right for you but I am not sure on your budget.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Our hepa vac just died today while cleaning up a lead job, we are thinking festool for the next vac. It is expensive but all I hear is how good they are compaired to other brands. Does any one want to buy me a set up?


----------



## straight_lines

Go green and blue! Love my festool extractors as well.


----------



## Workaholic

cdpainting said:


> Our hepa vac just died today while cleaning up a lead job, we are thinking festool for the next vac. It is expensive but all I hear is how good they are compaired to other brands. Does any one want to buy me a set up?


Daarch is an admin and no doubt is willing to buy you new equipment for the sake of site progression. :jester:


----------



## ZKPainting

You know what they say, once you go festool you never go back. Or maybe thats just me. I love my "extractor", RO90, RO150, and the LS130 is impressive. Cant go wrong with ye old blue and green. I never stop finding new applications for these tools, seemingly endless possibilities. You will start with a vac and end up with arsenal.


----------



## Paintuh4Life

ZKPainting said:


> You know what they say, once you go festool you never go back. Or maybe thats just me. I love my "extractor", RO90, RO150, and the LS130 is impressive. Cant go wrong with ye old blue and green. I never stop finding new applications for these tools, seemingly endless possibilities. You will start with a vac and end up with arsenal.


Right now I'm using a Makita GV5000 with a dust collecting shroud and a Nikro backpack Hepa vac. Do you feel like the RO150 is just as aggressive as a disc sander? I'm considering Festool, but I'm on the fence. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## more_prep

RO150 is less aggressive than the GV5000, but it's far more versatile. 
It will get the job done using coarse abrasives (especially Abranet HD)
with far better dust collection. It has two modes -- rotex and orbital. 
The rotex mode does rotate, but somewhat slowly. The orbital mode of the
RO150 gives a great finish. The RO150 is very versatile, from stripping to feathering, 
to between coats fine finish sanding, to french polishing.
Unlike most orbital sanders, it has a hard pad and will flatten a surface 
dead flat. The RO150 is heavier. Abrasives are not terribly expensive, and 
a wide range are available. I have used both on exteriors and like the RO150 better. 
You can also get soft pads for it, and interface pads that
can do curved surfaces like columns.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We desided to make a festool purchase, we are looking at the choices right now and will be dropping a couple grand on them tomorrow, we are also going to get the Eco Strip mid week next week.

Edit: Bill I will have the invoice sent to you :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

more_prep said:


> RO150 is less aggressive than the GV5000, but it's far more versatile.
> It will get the job done using coarse abrasives (especially Abranet HD)
> with far better dust collection. It has two modes -- rotex and orbital.
> The rotex mode does rotate, but somewhat slowly. The orbital mode of the
> RO150 gives a great finish. The RO150 is very versatile, from stripping to feathering,
> to between coats fine finish sanding, to french polishing.
> Unlike most orbital sanders, it has a hard pad and will flatten a surface
> dead flat. The RO150 is heavier. Abrasives are not terribly expensive, and
> a wide range are available. I have used both on exteriors and like the RO150 better.
> You can also get soft pads for it, and interface pads that
> can do curved surfaces like columns.


Where do you purchase these

....


----------



## Workaholic

cdpainting said:


> Edit: Bill I will have the invoice sent to you :whistling2::thumbup:


Good decision.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Workaholic said:


> Good decision.


Reading all of what every on here says about Festool we have been looking and now that we have 3 great paying jobs in a row we desided now is the time. We are also looking to buy another van, maybe a soccer mom van for Carly.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

cdpainting said:


> Reading all of what every on here says about Festool we have been looking and now that we have 3 great paying jobs in a row we desided now is the time. We are also looking to buy another van, maybe a soccer mom van for Carly.


After reading mp post id look into it a bit more. Specially if your doing a lead job and need to be compliant.

....


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> After reading mp post id look into it a bit more. Specially if your doing a lead job and need to be compliant.
> 
> ....


Everything mp posted I have read before. The festool vac is a certified hepa vac and imo there is always splitting of hairs when it comes to this topic. I do agree in one way though do your research and see if it is the right fit.


----------



## Workaholic

cdpainting said:


> Reading all of what every on here says about Festool we have been looking and now that we have 3 great paying jobs in a row we desided now is the time. We are also looking to buy another van, maybe a soccer mom van for Carly.


I would put the van before the festool purchase but that is just me.

I just picked up a 2006 T&C for my wife (not a work van) It is pretty nice. dvd package, seat warmers and all those bells and whistles. I am not the type that buys new vehicles as they roll off the line since the roi is never there.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Workaholic said:


> Everything mp posted I have read before. The festool vac is a certified hepa vac and imo there is always splitting of hairs when it comes to this topic. I do agree in one way though do your research and see if it is the right fit.


Who certifies hepa vacs


----------



## vermontpainter

Painttalk.


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> Who certifies hepa vacs


Outside independent testing of requirements is the norm, some companies do their own testing and those companies fall under the most scrutiny. Some companies just the filter is approved for hepa and there is scrutiny about the vac. Much like rrp there is a lot of red tape. I am no expert but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.

I have heard good things of the Makita hepa vac but much like the Dewalt there is a lot of hair splitting on if it is a true hepa.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We are not buying the Festools for lead only, I am calling the school I took my test at to see, the Eco Strip is for the lead, we have a couple bad latex peeling houses to do next month and that was the original plan for the Festool. Our last Hepe vac died and for the price we paid Festool is only a few bucks more.


----------



## premierpainter

Paintuh4Life said:


> Right now I'm using a Makita GV5000 with a dust collecting shroud and a Nikro backpack Hepa vac. Do you feel like the RO150 is just as aggressive as a disc sander? I'm considering Festool, but I'm on the fence. Thanks for the feedback.


You will get fined from OSHA when using a backpack vacuum on a ladder.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Workaholic said:


> Outside independent testing of requirements is the norm, some companies do their own testing and those companies fall under the most scrutiny. Some companies just the filter is approved for hepa and there is scrutiny about the vac. Much like rrp there is a lot of red tape. I am no expert but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.
> 
> I have heard good things of the Makita hepa vac but much like the Dewalt there is a lot of hair splitting on if it is a true hepa.


So it can be a guy in his garage with a blower and a magnify glass. 

With no real standards of testing there is no real argument of a true hepa other than taking the manufacturer word. As EPA does not certify it, seems even they would only go by the specs written by the manufacturer. I would be more concerned with compliance as I believe festool would be sufficient just a matter of argument. 

I wonder if there is real standards of test methods?

....


----------



## Gough

premierpainter said:


> You will get fined from OSHA when using a backpack vacuum on a ladder.


I know this has come up several times here on PT, but I've been unsuccessful in finding anything in the OSHA regs about this. Do you happen to have any more information on it? Thanks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

ewingpainting.net said:


> So it can be a guy in his garage with a blower and a magnify glass.
> 
> With no real standards of testing there is no real argument of a true hepa other than taking the manufacturer word. As EPA does not certify it, seems even they would only go by the specs written by the manufacturer. I would be more concerned with compliance as I believe festool would be sufficient just a matter of argument.
> 
> I wonder if there is real standards of test methods?
> 
> ....


EPA has also published the following clarification within their Prevention and Toxics section, ID 6658: "Therefore, renovation firms should look for a vacuum cleaner that was designed to be operated with a HEPA filter, rather than a shop vacuum that can be fitted with a HEPA filter in place of the original basic filter. A vacuum retrofitted with a HEPA filter is not necessarily properly sealed or designed so that all of the intake air goes through the HEPA filter. EPA also recommends that renovation firms ask the manufacturer or retailer whether the machine has been tested to ensure that it achieves the high efficiency required of a HEPA filter (capturing 99.97% of 0.3 micron particles)."

....


----------



## premierpainter

I was told this. Does not mean much, but the guy that told me was fined for using a backpack higher than 6' off of the ground.
Don't get me wrong, we have done the same thing with great success.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

What grits are people using with the festool sander? I was thinking of taking it off with the 40 grit Granat and following with either the 120 or 150 on the orbital setting.

I've been comparing the RO 125 with the 150. The power difference doesn't seem to be all that much, but the 125 is a pound lighter and supposedly is less jarring to use. Anyone have anything to say about which to choose?


----------



## ridesarize

BreatheEasyHP said:


> What grits are people using with the festool sander? I was thinking of taking it off with the 40 grit Granat and following with either the 120 or 150 on the orbital setting.
> 
> I've been comparing the RO 125 with the 150. The power difference doesn't seem to be all that much, but the 125 is a pound lighter and supposedly is less jarring to use. Anyone have anything to say about which to choose?


Just depends on how much area you have to sand, or how tight the spaces are that you have to work with.


----------



## ridesarize

BreatheEasyHP said:


> What grits are people using with the festool sander? I was thinking of taking it off with the 40 grit Granat and following with either the 120 or 150 on the orbital setting.
> 
> I've been comparing the RO 125 with the 150. The power difference doesn't seem to be all that much, but the 125 is a pound lighter and supposedly is less jarring to use. Anyone have anything to say about which to choose?


I was just looking in the Festool catalog... ro125 500 watts 4.2 amps, eccentric speed 3000-6000, rotary speed 300-600 rpm, sanding stroke 3.6mm, 4.4 lbs.
RO150 720 watts, 6 amps, ecc speed 3300-6800, rotary speed 320 660 rpm, sanding stroke 5 mm, 5 lbs.


----------



## Damon T

BreatheEasyHP said:


> What grits are people using with the festool sander? I was thinking of taking it off with the 40 grit Granat and following with either the 120 or 150 on the orbital setting.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been comparing the RO 125 with the 150. The power difference doesn't seem to be all that much, but the 125 is a pound lighter and supposedly is less jarring to use. Anyone have anything to say about which to choose?



It will be slow going stripping paint with a sander. 40 grit followed by 80 grit is good enough. No need for 120 or 150. 
Better off using a Paintshaver followed by Festool 40 grit and 80 grit. Or whatever premier painter suggests.


----------



## Damon T

ridesarize said:


> I was just looking in the Festool catalog... ro125 500 watts 4.2 amps, eccentric speed 3000-6000, rotary speed 300-600 rpm, sanding stroke 3.6mm, 4.4 lbs.
> RO150 720 watts, 6 amps, ecc speed 3300-6800, rotary speed 320 660 rpm, sanding stroke 5 mm, 5 lbs.



Hey Ridersize your local BM stores now carry festool. A nice selection too!


----------



## premierpainter

Damon T said:


> It will be slow going stripping paint with a sander. 40 grit followed by 80 grit is good enough. No need for 120 or 150. Better off using a Paintshaver followed by Festool 40 grit and 80 grit. Or whatever premier painter suggests.


Thanks! Forget 120 or150. Waste of time. Remember, your not building furniture. Paintshaver then paintshaver angle grinder with 16 grit followed by RO 150 with 40 or 60 grit. Smooth as your going to get it.


----------



## premierpainter

We have Festool Vacs, but I see that Ridgid makes a Hepa now for $400. I'm going to get one to try. We shall see


----------



## Jmayspaint

premierpainter said:


> We have Festool Vacs, but I see that Ridgid makes a Hepa now for $400. I'm going to get one to try. We shall see




I like the Ridgid a lot. Solid vac with good suction and runs pretty quietly. I've never used a Festool and would be interested to hear a comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

Damon T said:


> Hey Ridersize your local BM stores now carry festool. A nice selection too!


I didn't know that... That's good to know man. 
Kitsap County may differ from King county though. 
I sold my ro150 but will need vac bags some time in the future.


----------

